# Maddie in her pretty Thanksgiving dress and Toot's my grandpiggy



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I wanted to share a couple pictures from Thanksgiving, Marie surprised us with a beautiful dress made by Marti (Tanner Togs) we took Maddie out days before and she wore this beautiful dress, she was a big hit and she received many compliments on her dress. Thank you Marie, Maddie has never had a Thanksgiving dress, the dress fits her perfect and I never have to worry about mats because Marti puts satin on the bodice of her dresses.
Maddie wasn't excited when I take pictures, my goodness girlfriend you didn't have to yawn, mommy only took maybe 10 pictures if that. 

Guess who met us at the door LOL I bet I'm the only one on sm who has a grandpiggy:wub: Toots holds a special place in my heart:wub: just think she doesn't bark, feeds herself in the summers, grazing on the land and apples that fall from the tree. She weighs in at 105:w00t:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a beautiful on dress such a very pretty Model!!! Love the colors, so bright and vibrant!! Thanks for sharing that lovely picture with us on SM!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That is one huge pig! Does she have a harness & leash? Maybe Marti should make her a dress?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> That is one huge pig! Does she have a harness & leash? Maybe Marti should make her a dress?



YES:chili::chili: TOOTS NEEDS A DRESS:chili: :HistericalSmiley: and she needs her toe nails painted no harness or leash, she does have a coat, my dear daughter in law found the largest size dog coat and had to cut it, she used a thin rope to keep it on her. Toots hates being cold so my son bought her a pet heating pad for the day time at night she sleeps on her bed in the house next to Libby and Lola


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> YES:chili::chili: TOOTS NEEDS A DRESS:chili: :HistericalSmiley: and she needs her toe nails painted no harness or leash, she does have a coat, my dear daughter in law found the largest size dog coat and had to cut it, she used a thin rope to keep it on her. Toots hates being cold so my son bought her a pet heating pad for the day time at night she sleeps on her bed in the house next to Libby and Lola


I love this! I could send her one of my dresses that is too big for me. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I live in Arkansas! Home of the Razorbacks! But our colors are red and white! But Maddie looks so precious!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Maddie looks simply precious. You know I love seeing pictures of Toots. You might be intertested in: Terrys Tails - Pot Bellied Pig Cover Ups or Pig Gear Inc.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

What a lovely dress. I have a fashion snob, no dress here.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Maddie looks so pretty in her TTog. You know I love sewing for her.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww ... I am so happy the dress fits Maddie so well. She looks so pretty.

Yes, Marti does a beautiful job making the dresses. (and, vests, etc.) 

I love the picture of Toots welcoming you guys! So cute!

Thanks, Paula, for sharing the pictures. Oh, and I don't know if this will work for Maddie ... but, all I have to do is show Snowball one of his favorite treats ... and, he will sit there looking at me forever until I take some pictures! But, if I don't have the Fruitables in hand and he sees the i-Phone aimed his way ... he'll turn his head away from the camera lens. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> YES:chili::chili: TOOTS NEEDS A DRESS:chili: :HistericalSmiley: and she needs her toe nails painted no harness or leash, she does have a coat, my dear daughter in law found the largest size dog coat and had to cut it, she used a thin rope to keep it on her. Toots hates being cold so my son bought her a pet heating pad for the day time at night she sleeps on her bed in the house next to Libby and Lola


I love it ... she needs her toe nails painted! 



wkomorow said:


> Maddie looks simply precious. You know I love seeing pictures of Toots. You might be intertested in: Terrys Tails - Pot Bellied Pig Cover Ups or Pig Gear Inc.


Oh, Walter ... now I want to get this for Toots! I know Toots already has a coat ... but, hey ... a gal can use an extra coat ... and this one looks so warm and comfy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Aww that pig in it's coat is adorable (hehe or is it a pig in a blanket? LOL)


Paula, Maddie looks adorable, once again a beautiful dress by Marti, it's perfect on her. I had to laugh at Maddie's yawn. This is getting old Mom, hurry up! 

And yes I think you are the only one I know with a grand pig. I think the coat Marie showed you would look so cute on Toots.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paula, Maddie is so beautiful! I love the dress Marie sent her...it looks perfect!
Your grand piggy looks...soo big! I would have guessed double, if not triple the 100 lbs Toots is. All too cute...love the pix!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Adorable! Both of them!


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

So pretty!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

What a pretty dress, and Maddie looks absolutely adorable!!! and yesssss to the piggy coat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love the dress on Maddie! I put one on Ava...for a minute....for pictures, lol


I think, yes, you probably are the only member here with a grand piggy. 

She needs more clothes, grammy. Hey, Christmas is coming...get ordering! 

:aktion033::chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a grand piggy too...2 of them, but they don't wear dresses, lol! And the oldest granddaughter just got another one for 4H...she loves to lick her, what a silly piggy.



The A Team said:


> Love the dress on Maddie! I put one on Ava...for a minute....for pictures, lol
> 
> 
> I think, yes, you probably are the only member here with a grand piggy.
> ...


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

I love Maddie's dress...adorable. 
And Yes....Toots definitely needs that blanket.
We can't have her little piggies and the rest of her getting cold :w00t:


----------

